# Is it okay to make /home partition for /usr/home directory?



## taydo (Aug 27, 2020)

Dear beloved community,
I am beginning with FreeBSD just a few days before long time with Debian GNU/Linux.
I upgraded from FreeBSD 11.3 to 12.1 release, and I mounted a new /home partition (after OS installation) and found that /home is symlink of /usr/home.
It means /usr/home is now a partition, and inside /usr directory. I decided to let it be, then. I just would like to know if there is any change of security measures from the beginning? Please clarify me.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2020)

Not a problem. I would actually recommend it, so user home directories are stored separately. That makes backing up easier, it's easier to reinstall the whole system without touching your home directories and you don't run the risk of a user filling up the system partitions. 


```
% zfs list | grep home
zroot/usr/home      8.61M  47.6G  8.61M  /usr/home
```


----------

